
How to Stay Focused When You’re Working from Home - rbanffy
https://hbr.org/2017/09/how-to-stay-focused-when-youre-working-from-home?utm_campaign=hbr&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
skate22
Paired programmining in a skype call is not ideal, but it keeps me on track.

